# Vancouver vs Sydney



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi everyone I wanted to start a post on comparing Syd to Vancouver I am considering the move from van to Syd

I have been on the city comparison sites and see Syd is about 30 percent more expensive than van

But what I am hoping for is just your comments And thoughts from people that have lived in both

No need to mention about the mountains I know Van has some of the best 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

Anyone out there come from from Vancouver to Sydney ?


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Sydney has blue mountains which are beautiful but can't be compared to Vans mountains. 
However Syd has beaches and harbor that kicks Vans backside


----------



## Irish-Lad (Jan 14, 2012)

Sydney is amazing everything from the Transport systems, Lifestyles, Weather, Jobs, People, Tourist Attractions, Accomodation, Nightlife, Beaches, Parks, Foods, Shopping everything is just perect im from Ireand but looking to emigrate back over to Australia if i can find a company willing to sponsor me. I lived in Sydney for a year and loved every minute of it!!!! PS never been to Vancouver but hope i was of some help to you.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Alan H said:


> Hi everyone I wanted to start a post on comparing Syd to Vancouver I am considering the move from van to Syd
> 
> I have been on the city comparison sites and see Syd is about 30 percent more expensive than van
> 
> ...


Lot of difference between Canada and Australia what felt to me.
I was in Canada not in Vancouver its in British columbia but travelled around their.

Climate not like extreme cold and snowy in Australia its like semi tropical.
Snowy only in places like Thredbo, Blue mountain, Falls creek etc.

I like Canadians more as they are more welcome to other peoples from different cultural background.
They are easy going and more friendly (what i feel)
Things are just opposite feel to me in Australia (not intrested in any controversy)

About housing its really terrible
Here no real estate bubble crash like in America and Europe so buying a home is really expensive as the bubble is still big and no correction yet.

No big job opportunity issues like in Europe due to Debt and Euro crisis.
But the living cost is expensive as mentioned by you.

Thankyou.


----------

